# Who uses Digikeijs?



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

I am looking for feedback on using these systems. The ease of use, learning the monitored systems, obtaining the added parts to have things run as you want and installing the new boards or parts etc.. 

The pros and the cons is a better way of saying it. If anyone here uses these systems at all. Feedback good or bad is welcomed.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I have a Roco z21 setup instead of the Digikeijs DR5000.
But... if I was _"starting fresh"..._ I might try the DR5000 instead.

It works with the Roco z21 control app, and it has the wifi router built right in (with the z21 you have to buy the router separately).

I -think- you need a computer running Windows to do the initial setup on a DR5000. This would present a problem for me as I'm a Mac user, and I would have to either run bootcamp (which I don't wish to use) or an "emulated solution" (such as VMWare Fusion or Parallels) to do the setup.

It would help if Digikeijs offered an Android or iOS app to set it up.

Having said that, again, it looks well-designed and as good as anything else out there. The price is right, too.

To control it, I suggest you use the *Roco z21 app* (the one with red engine on the blue background).
You can get it RIGHT NOW, FREE, to try it to see how it works.
Go to either the App Store (iOS) or Google Play (Android) and search on "roco z21".

If you get the DR5000, please post a report of how your installation/setup went.

*EDIT* (to an old post):
Although I don't have the DR5000, I was successfully able to run the Digikeijs setup application on a MacBook Pro, using Parallels and Windows 10. So yes, it can be done on the Mac...


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

J.Albert1949 said:


> I have a Roco z21 setup instead of the Digikeijs DR5000.
> But... if I was _"starting fresh"..._ I might try the DR5000 instead.
> 
> It works with the Roco z21 control app, and it has the wifi router built right in (with the z21 you have to buy the router separately).
> ...


Good feedback here and I appreciate the advice. Ryan that owns Iron Planet Hobbies introduced me to Digikeijs just recently. I have been doing a lot of reading up on it every since. 

There is a ton of information to grasp about how it all works. Lots of components to incorporate and options it seems. I think it would be a great system once I get past the learning curve and grasping the concept. 

Ryan has several YouTube videos going through the wiring and different component options. I do plan to video my process step by step if I decide to go this route. I am very interested and I know it will be well worth the time, money and effort once it’s established.


----------

